# Saturday morning on Yuba



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

[attachment=2:3y5zduv5]sunrise.jpg[/attachment:3y5zduv5]Life is great when the hardest decision one has to make is where to go fishing. The local stream have been fantastic and it's been exhilarating to take big brown trout on a fly rod and it seems as though the lakes have been excellent as well. Last week- end I fished Otter Creek from the boat and the seveir river with a fly. Three pound rainbows from Otter Creek and 10 to 18" browns from the East Sevier in Blacks Canyon.

I had been planning on going to the Price River in search of big browns this morning, but last night I had a call from Wrongway Johnson wanting to go to Yuba.

I really didn't want to go because of the hundreds of water babies that are there on the weekend, but since it was the only day he could fish, I relented and loaded the boat.

As dawn was breaking over the lake we passed 3 bucks heading to the lake for a drink. We were anxious to get on the water before in invasion of skiers and jet skiers made fishing impossible so we sped on by them with hardly a glance.

We launched at Oasis and headed across the lake. The first fish came at shortly before 7:00. Twice it stripped line from the drag on long runs. After several minutes it severed the line. No shock leader as Wrongway thinks they interfere with the lures action. We saw the fish once and it was a big fish. 20 lbs plus. He re-rigged and we continued fishing.

Five minutes later he had another one on. This time the lure was on the outside of the mouth and the big pike couldn't sever the braid with her razor sharp teeth. After a fifteen minute fight she was in the net. 43.5 inches and bottoming out the 20 pound mark on the scales. Estimated weight with her big girth was 22-23 pounds.
[attachment=1:3y5zduv5]ww.jpg[/attachment:3y5zduv5]

The morning continued like that albeit with smaller fish. Next a ten pounder followed up by two five pound babies. I also lost a huge fish that wrapped herself around some structure. I contemplated diving in the murky water and freeing her, but decided against it and broke the line to set her free. From what I saw of her and from the fight I would estimate her weight at around 20 lbs. When they get away, you can say they weighed what ever one wants.[attachment=0:3y5zduv5]fox.jpg[/attachment:3y5zduv5]

The water level is very low as they continue to draw water for irrigation. Some think that low water congregates the fish, others think it makes it harder to catch them. I have no opinion. Whenever the opportunity to fish presents itself....I fish!

There were only 2 other fishing boats on the water that we saw and talked to. One boat had 1 fish and the other had caught and released seven. No Walleye. No Perch. No trout. Just northerns. All of us were off the water by 12:30. All of our fish were released to fight again after the photoOp.

Does this mean that it is northern pike time again on Yuba? Not necessarily. The pike were active today, but tomorrow one might fish for 8 or ten hours without a strike. The water still needs to cool down a little and then I hope the fall bite will be on. Until then, I'm heading back to the rivers until I head to Lake Powell for a week of stripers and smallmouths. Man I hate these decisions. Good fishing to all of you. I hope you are taking advantage of these great conditions. Pez Vela

Incidentally, I have a huge aerated livewell on my boat and we kept the biggest two fish alive until we returned to the dock for pictures. Both fish were returned unharmed to the lake. (Just didn't want to get some of your skivvies knotted up)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool report. Don't see too many pike pics from Yuba. Nice Photos.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job! Glad you got to go and chase the monsters again.

Good luck on the river and at Powell.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the report.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

great report thanks


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Three 20 pounders in one trip!! I thought you always say you average one bite per three trips there!!?? -Ov- -Ov- Sweet job man, thats cool to see the rock structure too. Never seen it before but I know right were it is. Now we need about 10,00 christmas trees but that will never happen. :roll:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice post Pez, two more weeks of hunting and I'll be back on the water.


----------

